# GoPro Hero2 new owners - READ!



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

i see alot of people getting the GoPro Hero2 - i got one as well and alot of my footage was ruined because of the "pink filter" issue. Apparently its caused when the camera boots up cold but never corrects itself after its warmed up unless its rebooted, which i found out the hard way.
Anyway, they've fixed it in a newer firmware update so update it ASAP to avoid this


----------

